# Boogie Boogie Hedgehog (Youtube video link)



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Really funny hedgehog Youtube video. Check it out. It definitely made my Sunday morning!
:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:

(In case above doesn't work...



)


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

This is the song that started my love of hedgehogs lol. Me and my boyfriend found it on YouTube randomly. Its so great!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

sc2001, that's where I got my love of hedgehogs too!


----------

